# Pimp My Gun



## Crusader74 (Aug 31, 2009)

Pimp My Gun (beta)
This page is under construction

http://pimpmygun.doctornoob.com/


----------



## 08steeda (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool Site!


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 31, 2009)

I moved it to weapons & Marksmanship ;)


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you ride for a living?   That has a lot of hump on it.  


Are batteries included?


Makes note to self, "invest in the battery market".


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 31, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Do you ride for a living?   That has a lot of hump on it.
> 
> 
> Are batteries included?
> ...




The steyr is a heavy SOB anyway..few extra lbs won't matter to much


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 31, 2009)

Irish said:


> The steyr is a heavy SOB anyway..few extra lbs won't matter to much



Yep, you ride for a living.   ;)


----------

